# Cheers from Brescia, Italy



## ClaudioT (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi, everybody!
I bumped into this forum by chance and couldn’t help signing up.
I’m a self taught musician hoping to learn some composition skills.
Despite the facts say music is my hobby, my brain loudly screams that music is my life.

Locked-down greetings from Italy.
Claudio


----------



## nathantboler (Apr 25, 2020)

Welcome Claudio, glad to have you here.


----------



## ClaudioT (Apr 25, 2020)

nathantboler said:


> Welcome Claudio, glad to have you here.


Thanks, Nathan!


----------



## Patryk Scelina (Apr 25, 2020)

Welcome to the party


----------



## s_bettinzana (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello, glad to meet you in this nice forum!
Where are you from? I am located in Rovato (BS, Italy), certainly not far from you

Silvano


----------



## Geomir (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello and welcome! I am sure you will have a nice time in this forum, and learn many new things! I have been to Italy twice (I live in Greece). Same here! Music is my big serious hobby, and this hobby is my life!


----------



## ClaudioT (Apr 25, 2020)

s_bettinzana said:


> Hello, glad to meet you in this nice forum!
> Where are you from? I am located in Rovato (BS, Italy), certainly not far from you
> 
> Silvano


Hey! We’re close! Sono di Provaglio d’Iseo.


----------



## jeorgia (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi


----------



## ClaudioT (Apr 25, 2020)

Geomir said:


> Hello and welcome! I am sure you will have a nice time in this forum, and learn many new things! I have been to Italy twice (I live in Greece). Same here! Music is my big serious hobby, and this hobby is my life!


Never been in Greece, but I’d love to visit.
Where from in Greece? And where to in Italy?


----------



## Geomir (Apr 25, 2020)

ClaudioT said:


> Never been in Greece, but I’d love to visit.
> Where from in Greece? And where to in Italy?


I live in Athens. We also have a lock-down right now.

I have been in Ferrara 20 years ago, a friend was studying medicine there, and helped us tour Bologna, Milano and - of course Venezia! Beautiful cities to say the least! 

Second time was more recent (5 years ago), I visited Sant'Antioco in Sardegna! Maybe not the #1 destination in Italy from mainstream tourists, but I really enjoyed the scenery, the sea, the coast, and I can tell you it was full of people (I visited at summer)! I also visited Carloforte then, what a little nice traditional sea-side place!


----------



## ClaudioT (Apr 27, 2020)

Geomir said:


> I live in Athens. We also have a lock-down right now.



Wow, it must be beautiful (even with the lockdown I bet)


----------



## Geomir (Apr 27, 2020)

ClaudioT said:


> Wow, it must be beautiful (even with the lockdown I bet)


For sure Athens has great historical value, ancient sites, museums, and places to visit if you like the architecture, history and mythology! Also for vacation there are many options with all these little islands everywhere around here! You know already how it looks - these calm blue Mediterranean waters - as you are from Italy!


----------



## Inventio (Apr 29, 2020)

Welcome Claudio and greetings from another lake (Lago Maggiore, provincia di Varese).


----------



## DANIELE (Apr 29, 2020)

Ehi quanti Italiani qua in giro.

Welcome Claudio, I'm from Florence and like you I'm an hobbyist musician and a self-learner for the most part. This forum is great, I learned a lot around here and in general and I still have a lot to learn.

I also think that music is my life, even if not as a work, at least as a great expression of myself.



Geomir said:


> I live in Athens. We also have a lock-down right now.
> 
> I have been in Ferrara 20 years ago, a friend was studying medicine there, and helped us tour Bologna, Milano and - of course Venezia! Beautiful cities to say the least!
> 
> Second time was more recent (5 years ago), I visited Sant'Antioco in Sardegna! Maybe not the #1 destination in Italy from mainstream tourists, but I really enjoyed the scenery, the sea, the coast, and I can tell you it was full of people (I visited at summer)! I also visited Carloforte then, what a little nice traditional sea-side place!



I love Sardegna so much, what a beautiful place!! I always go there when I can, this year I fear I will not.


----------



## Rob (Apr 29, 2020)

hi Claudio, looks like we have a few representatives from Brescia here... (BS centro)


----------



## Geomir (Apr 29, 2020)

DANIELE said:


> Ehi quanti Italiani qua in giro.
> 
> Welcome Claudio, I'm from Florence and like you I'm an hobbyist musician and a self-learner for the most part. This forum is great, I learned a lot around here and in general and I still have a lot to learn.
> 
> ...


Sad but true! This year all of us should be very patient and cautious! No one likes this situation of course, especially when you have all these amazing places to visit (i.e. Sardegna)! Mediterranean summers are really beautiful!


----------



## ClaudioT (Apr 29, 2020)

Ciao ragazzi, che piacere!
It's a pleasure to know all of you!


----------

